# DEUs Question



## Yes Man (23 Oct 2004)

Can anyone tell me or better yet post a link to a site where it explains how to put all the button/pins/etc on my DEUs.


----------



## gun plumber (24 Oct 2004)

REGIMENTAL BUTTONS
Small(2)-sewn on sholders to hold down eppilette
Med(2)-placed on pockets
Large(4)-placed down front
NAME TAG
Centered on seam above right pocket
LAND FORCE SHIELD
Centered on the right pocket proper,both in height and width
COLLAR DOGS
Regimental/Branch SOP
SHOULDER TITLES
Centered on the eppilette,touching the shoulder seam
TRADE BADGE
See a Talior
RANK BADGES
See a Talior


----------



## gun plumber (24 Oct 2004)

Sm button                 Sm botton
                                    Shoulder title                                      Shoulder title


                                                   Collar                          Collar


                                    Name tag
                                     Med butt                   Lg butt               Med butt



                                      LFC Badge                 Lg butt


                                                                     Lg butt


                                                                     Lg Butt


----------



## Pencil Tech (29 Oct 2004)

The top of he "Canada" badges shold be one inch below the shoulder seam. The top of the brigade patch should be 2 1/2 inches below the shoulder seam of the right sleeve. The junction at the top of the inside of the top hook of the rankr chevrons (if you are an NCM) should be 6 1/2 inches below the shoulder seam. And the trade badge should be centred on the right sleeve, the bottom of the badge 4 3/4 inches up from the cuff.


----------



## someguyincanada (14 Dec 2004)

this is good information thankyou

goes to work on deus...


----------



## hockeysgal (3 Mar 2005)

does anyone know what the distance of the collar dogs is from the edge of the collar??


----------



## dw_1984 (3 Mar 2005)

Should be equal distance and centered along the seam.  Example, engr collar dog = seam through head of beaver and middle of the "ubique".  Varries with trade badges.


----------



## XtremeEuph (30 Oct 2008)

A few more questions I thought I'd bring this forum up for because I haven't found any answers. (Very basic questions of course. 1st time with DEU's here)

Does everyone wear the white shield??? LF?
How do you attach the main buttons?? (other than shoulder)
As a Gunner, do I wear the 2 cannons on my tunic?? If I have a DP2 (or Trade assisting course) such as Artillery Driver wheel/comms, is it a wreath around the cannons??? (These are things I have heard but want to clear up)
As a marksman, are cross rifles/crown/wreath worn on the arm??
I personally have passed PWT 1-3 + live Pairs, but not at marksman level, do I still need to get the cross rifles?? Or nothing??

Answers to my questions would be more than greatly appreciated.

Thanks


Kev


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2008)

White shield is land force, so not everyone gets it.
Buttons come with a thing key-ring that you just feed in.
Not sure, I'm not a gunner.
Lower left arm for marksman I believe.
Need marksman level to wear cross rifles.

For anything else, do a quick search here for the dress regulations, everything you have a question for is in there.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2008)

Crossed rifles & crown for Marksman.... Crossed rifles alone for "1st class" 

Umm 2 canons on your tunic ???
All your buttons are adorned with canons & your collar dogs are the grenade
Where do you want to wear 1 - let alone 2 "canons"

WRT the trade badges... you only wear one trade badge at any one time.
 (Xcept (all on chest) : Para, SAR, EOD, Submariner)


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2008)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> How do you attach the main buttons?? (other than shoulder)



In some cases, you can use a piece of cbt boot lace and string them on, and this keeps them from turning.



			
				XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> As a Gunner, do I wear the 2 cannons on my tunic?? If I have a DP2 (or Trade assisting course) such as Artillery Driver wheel/comms, is it a wreath around the cannons??? (These are things I have heard but want to clear up)
> As a marksman, are cross rifles/crown/wreath worn on the arm??
> I personally have passed PWT 1-3 + live Pairs, but not at marksman level, do I still need to get the cross rifles?? Or nothing??



You do realize that all you have to do is take your tunic to the Base Tailor and they will ask you your Trade, Rank and Qualifications and take care of all this for you, don't you?


----------



## XtremeEuph (1 Nov 2008)

I wish it were that easy haha.  I'm clarifying here because the people at clothing seem to have no idea what is going on either. They expect us to tell them what to put on , which is why i jumping out of my boots scared to put something on that I dont have :S.  I guess its just a matter of nagging them to look up the info like I kinda did yesterday.  Either way I got my one hook on both arms, the Canada, RCA pins, LF command badge, Cross cannons with wreath, cross rifles plain.  Its an extreme self learning process for everything around here it seems, but thanks for the support.



Kev


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2008)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> I wish it were that easy haha.  I'm clarifying here because the people at clothing seem to have no idea what is going on either.



That I find hard to believe.  They wouldn't be working there if they didn't know.



			
				XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> .... They expect us to tell them what to put on ,



Of course they do.  They can't read your mind.  You have to tell them your Trade, Rank and Qualifications.  They will do all the rest.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (1 Nov 2008)

"Ever think of asking someone..........
someone like a MCpl or Sgt in your unit ?"

"You do realize that all you have to do is take your tunic to the Base Tailor and they will ask you your Trade, Rank and Qualifications and take care of all this for you, don't you?"


Allllllllright.......I've been visiting Army.ca for ~>2 years now, and never felt the need to post anything. But I've finally read enough. This guy probably has asked a MCpl...or Sgt...and gotten, "I dunno.....ask someone else"......

"All you have to do....", C'mon. I wonder if anyone remembers being a Pte and trying to get anything done. No one listens to a damn word you say. It's assumed you're just some douche that's gonna stroll in spouting, "where's my gore-tex?!?!?.......I was told that I'm entitled to blah blah blah....."  

I was told that to get winter boots, I had to visit "special size"..(read as: mutant stores). Fine. PO2 called down, told then I was on my way. (Not necessary for PO2 to do that, but he is an awesome PO, and 068'er...anyone near Halifax knows that, and who I'm talking about.)   So..I went over. "Never heard of ya." " You're Res.....go to stores to get kit....Wet Weathers will do you fine...."   

Great. Ok. I'm a Pte, what am I going to say?........

Next EX......"Why are you the only one without whites?......Bates aren't a winter boot......Good luck getting those in the snowshoes........._YOU KNOW YOU JUST HAVE TO GO TO STORES, AND GET WINTER BOOTS_?????"

HolyCrapHolyCrapHolyCrap...........

So please stop with the "you just have to do/tell them" stuff. You go in with one hook, and tell the Cpl/LS what to do. See where it gets ya.

(edited to add sufix "2" to PO. Don't want anyone to get in a twist about it....)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Nov 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa.....not attitude at all. My point was, as a Pte, you can't just go about "telling" people what to do. You ASK. That's why I never had problems with my OR, or stores. I did not go in saying... " I want My gloves....give 'em." 

I went in with.."I don't have the CADPAT combat gloves....can I get a pair if you have any?" 
    -068  "Yep, we have some, you entitled?"
    -ME "believe so, not 100% on SOE."
    -068   "Well, here's a pair."
    -ME "Thanks, Appreciate it."
    -068 "Yeah great."

And that's it. When Ptes come in DEMANDING stuff...it makes all Ptes look bad.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> ............. My point was, as a Pte, you can't just go about "telling" people what to do. You ASK. That's why I never had problems with my OR, or stores.



Good point, but it doesn't go just for Pte's; it goes for all ranks.  Nothing worse than someone trying to pull rank and DEMANDING things that they often are not entitled to.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2008)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> "Ever think of asking someone..........
> someone like a MCpl or Sgt in your unit ?"
> 
> "You do realize that all you have to do is take your tunic to the Base Tailor and they will ask you your Trade, Rank and Qualifications and take care of all this for you, don't you?"
> ...



I'm a Sgt.......a Sgt with 16 years in the CF. No Sgt will say to a Pte " i dunno ask someone else"..........not one.

The point is that the original poster asked something on here that he should have been asking his chain of comand.....he would have gotten the answer he needed right away.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Nov 2008)

I understand completely what you're saying, but being Res, time is finite. That 3 hrs/week often gets swallowed up by training/admin/O group. I was definitely NOT saying a supervisor would brush something like that off at all. (reading it back, it does look like I said that, my bad.) 

I think what I was trying to say was, the guy was trying to enact the "ask before you ask" guideline.
Ask a buddy, (or in this case, a forum), before you go up the CoC with stuff they probably don't really have time for. 
He probably knows to ask Coc....he was trying to check here first.
(Last paragraph added to clarify above message)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Good point, but it doesn't go just for Pte's; it goes for all ranks.  Nothing worse than someone trying to pull rank and DEMANDING things that they often are not entitled to.



SEEN! 100%. Even when folks are entitled to an item of kit, doesn't mean they have to begin every sentence with.." I AM ENTITLED TO X and Y! Where is it? Is green the only color you have?."..etc.


----------



## XtremeEuph (2 Nov 2008)

Whoah whoah whoah. Okay, this has gone way too far.  To the responders backing my case of probability, you are correct.   I have asked others, but not my chain of command only because I was in very short notice and my RQMS was not present.  As a Gnr (Pte to the rest of you), I do have common sense, thanks.  Apologies go out if I gave you trouble asking you for assistance before my immediate supervisors, "Ask before you ask", thats exactly it.  I went to the most direct route, and you can tell the kit shop that they shouldn't work if you consider them to know everything. I did exactly that, told them my trade and qualifications, they told me "I don't know", and asked around just as I did.   Gnr's have common sense, and we scrounge for the quickest answer.

With all respect and thanks to those who have helped,

Kevin


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> ..............  I went to the most direct route, and you can tell the kit shop that they shouldn't work if you consider them to know everything. I did exactly that, told them my trade and qualifications, they told me "I don't know", and asked around just as I did.



Kit Shop?  No one mentioned Kit Shop.

The BASE TAILOR SHOP has qualified Seamstresses who know where all the accouterments are sewn on and what the correct measurements are.  It is there that you have to take your tunic, not the Kit Shop.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

George, regarding your comment about the tailors at Clothing Stores, depends on where you are.  Those people are usually hired for their ability to sew.  I can remember going in after my 6A course to get the trade badge changed and the tailor asking me which one to put on.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> George, regarding your comment about the tailors at Clothing Stores, depends on where you are.  Those people are usually hired for their ability to sew.  I can remember going in after my 6A course to get the trade badge changed and the tailor asking me which one to put on.



Every Tailor Shop I have been in has had the chart hanging up on the wall showing all the Trade Badges and Levels.  They also have a copy of the Dress Regs, charts on Honours and Awards, Orders of Prescedence, etc.  They have the information required to sew your badges on your tunic.  You, however, have to tell them what qualification you hold.  As I said before, they cannot read your mind.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

Too true.


----------



## XtremeEuph (2 Nov 2008)

Haha yes I knew that would happen.  I edited my message to put tailor shop in, but my computer locked up and I was... somewhat intoxicated at the time (not proudly).  Couldn't change the message so I went with and went to bed.  Yes, just to clarify, I went to the base tailor not the kit shop.


----------



## TheHead (2 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Glad you decided to come out in your usual form.




Actually my comment was about how absurd it is to say there are no sergeants that would tell you to go elsewhere. It's just a false absolute statement to make. Not everyone can be as amazing as you Sgt.  That is all


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Nov 2008)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Actually my comment was about how absurd it is to say there are no sergeants that would tell you to go elsewhere. It's just a false absolute statement to make. Not everyone can be as amazing as you Sgt.  That is all



Seen. 
 It is a job.....not every single person is going to do the absolute best job they possibly can everyday, it's impossible.
But, I would say from my limited experience, most  ranks above Cpl, in a "supervisory position",  do their job, (which includes helping folks with admin garbage), at least from those I ran into.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2008)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Actually my comment was about how absurd it is to say there are no sergeants that would tell you to go elsewhere. It's just a false absolute statement to make. Not everyone can be as amazing as you Sgt.  That is all



Actually he does have a point. No REAL Sgt would say that, however, a Sgt who would is only a Sgt by rank and not a true Sgt. Clear as mud? Thought so.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Nov 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Actually he does have a point. No REAL Sgt would say that, however, a Sgt who would is only a Sgt by rank and not a true Sgt. Clear as mud? Thought so.




SEEN....(looks through clouded sight)......(and fires where the other guys are firing).


----------



## d53642 (10 Nov 2008)

I have only seen 3 tailor shops so far in my six year career and they had the charts up but the tailors also knew what badges you needed as well.

I have also stumbled upon this throughout my pub/din searches for other various things too.
It should help some of those guys out there that doesn't have the benefits of having civilian tailors that know what badges to put on your DEUs based on your QL and trade.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/army_trade_badges_e.htm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2008)

Some items in that table are wrong, never seen anyone wear the Lvl 4 Engineer badge (for example)


----------



## d53642 (10 Nov 2008)

I haven't gone through them all, just checked out a few of them to see what different trades had.

But as with most things when your unsure, just ask your boss or someone you know. Most people that have been in a few years knows how the different badge levels work and it shouldn't be too hard to find someone in your trade with the same QL level as you.


----------

